
Carrier Wave in Wired Data Networks - peter_d_sherman
https://electronics.stackexchange.com/questions/129422/carrier-wave-in-wired-data-networks
======
peter_d_sherman
Question: Could today's SDR (Software Defined Radio) -- be used to implement
all/part of yesterday's wired Ethernet, like 1990's 802.3i 10BASE-T: 10 Mbit/s
(1.25 MB/s) over twisted pair, or if not that, then something earlier, like
1983's 10BASE5: 10 Mbit/s (1.25 MB/s) over thick coax?

(Reference:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.3))

I'm talking about connecting the SDR RF output -- directly to the twisted pair
or thick coax.

Yes, you'd need to additionally understand how Ethernet encodes data over the
underlying signal, but could SDR be used to implement the underlying signal?

Why or why not would this work?

If it would, then what are some additional things to be aware of?

